# Pavarotti duet track



## tmvde (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Me and my father are looking for a Pavarotti track we heard when i was on holidays 10 years ago. We knew an italian restaurant owner who played one cd of Pavarotti (we think an opera cd). He liked this track so much he played it all the time everyday in his restaurant. I still remember the tune very well. It was sung by Pavarotti and a woman (we think italian). I tried to find it but after 2 hours i gave up. Pavarotti released so much tracks. I would really like to hear this beautiful track again so i hope there are some Pavarotti fans here.

It sounded something like this (timing is off sometimes and sorry for the ugly piano sound):


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Not opera:


----------



## tmvde (Apr 14, 2014)

mamascarlatti said:


> Not opera:


ty very much! it was not even sung by pavarotti but a friend of him. :x


----------

